# first house... wall/carpet colors!!???



## fourhundredmangos (Nov 8, 2008)

my parents have just bought there first house and it is a real fixer upper.. we need to redo the carpet and paint the walls so they are trying to figure out the colors.. they really like blue and want a blueish carpet color.. but then they also want there bedroom to be blue.. IMO that is way to much blue!! does anyone have any suggestions on good color schemes? should the carpet be a more neutral color so that there walls could be a light blue? im totally new to this and trying to figure it out!! any help would be greatly appreciated.. ive used sherin williams, but the only problem is that you cant add carpet color so its not very accurate for our situation..


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Sep 29, 2008)

Blue and white have long been a favorite of mine, as well as a blue and tan.

My bedroom growing up was a darket blue carpet, with light blue walls and white trim and it looked good. 

My current house has a blue bathroom with white trim and it is an excellent blue for a toom. Would go good with a neutral carpet, or other lighter color carpet.

here is a picture of my bathroom:


----------



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, the carpet needs to be neutral. Anything that you don't want to change every year or every color whim. Greys, blues and beiges go together. Use a neutral carpet in grey or beige hues for walls that will be blue. You can use a blue in each room by lightening the hue or changing the trim. Pick three colors and use a range of those colors. Each room looks different but ties together. OR go neutral on walls and floors and use bedding, pillows and accessories for color. That way you don't pop for the big items every new phase or trend.


----------



## AinsleyKath (Nov 14, 2008)

my suggestion is to go with grey and blue combination. hope it looks good and loving..

if you wish you just try it out:thumbup:


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*colors*

I also like blue and tan/beige and you can find lots of carpeting in the tan/beige tones. It won't show all the dirt, but will still open up the room.


----------



## pzee (Dec 4, 2008)

I definitely recommend a neutral camel or tan color for the carpet. Blue is really not that good for resale value and true light beige will show dirt. Since carpet is such a big expense you want to invest in a neutral because people tend to prefer neutral carpets. Paint is cheap so you can experiment and always fix a mistake if you make one.


----------

